# Check it out



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't know what the prices are for equipment for younger dogs are in the States, but I thought I'd post this anyway.

http://www.dogsportgear.com/dogsport_gear_monthly_specials.htm


The pup sleeve is 21 in on the long side, I have a couple so I know, and last for at least 2 pups.

The wedge is nice as well, and the collar is a steal imo for an adult dog and very soft latigo, 5 bucks for a tug is pretty good wherever you live.

The other stuff I don't use so I can't say, their prices are in US dollars and they ship anywhere.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I don't know what the prices are for equipment for younger dogs are in the States, but I thought I'd post this anyway.
> 
> http://www.dogsportgear.com/dogsport_gear_monthly_specials.htm
> 
> ...


I have known ralph gilby (the owner of dogsport gear) for years. he is a great guy to deal with, has fair prices, and is also a very good SchH competitor. (he has represented Canada on the WOrld Team many times)
he is good to go!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I'll second that! His website may not be the flashiest, but I've purchased stuff from him for years from his site and it's always shipped very promptly, in great shape, with very fair prices. Good communication too, which is always a big thing when you're buying expensive items.


----------

